# Book on the defense of the young earth ?



## Mayflower (Nov 5, 2009)

Can any give me some titels with books about a defense of the young earth ?
Iam a layman student, so a book which is not to much academic would be good.

I heard about "Coming to Grips with Genesis" by Terry Mortenson, is it recommend ?
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Coming-Grips-Genesis-Biblical-Authority/dp/0890515484]Amazon.com: Coming to Grips with Genesis: Biblical Authority and the Age of the Earth (9780890515488): Terry Mortenson, Thane H. Ury: Books[/ame]


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 5, 2009)

There is a lot of good and free info supporting the young earth available at some websites: 

Answers in Genesis- Answers in Genesis - Creation, Evolution, Christian Apologetics 
Institute for Creation Research- The Institute for Creation Research
Creation Science Institute- Creation Science Evangelism | Creation. Evolution. Dinosaurs. The Bible.

Plenty of content and some very good semi and technical articles


----------



## sastark (Nov 5, 2009)

*Did God Create in 6 Days? ed. Joseph Pipa
*
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Faith-Form-Time-Confirms-Creation/dp/0805424628/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257443866&sr=8-1"]Faith, Form and Time: What the Bible Teaches and Science Confirms About Creation and the Age of the Universe[/ame]


----------



## carlgobelman (Nov 5, 2009)

MMasztal said:


> There is a lot of good and free info supporting the young earth available at some websites:
> 
> Answers in Genesis- Answers in Genesis - Creation, Evolution, Christian Apologetics
> Institute for Creation Research- The Institute for Creation Research
> ...



 regarding AiG! They are a tremendous resource for YEC.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 5, 2009)

I addressed the issue in another thread (post #84):

http://www.puritanboard.com/f103/tim-keller-shocked-me-55023/index3.html


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Nov 5, 2009)

I know that this book doesn't exactly fit the OP, but it's on my "to read list" and is featured in this month's "Table Talk" devotion.

I believe that after each segment a rebutal is included.

In addition to including a segment on YEC by Ligon Duncan, you may learn more about the YEC position by understanding what gap and framework adherents believe and don't believe.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Debate-Three-Views-Creation/dp/0970224508/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257446135&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Genesis Debate : Three Views on the Days of Creation (9780970224507): J. Ligon Duncan III, David W. Hall, Hugh Ross, Gleason L. Archer, Lee Irons, Meredith G. Kline, David G. Hagopian: Books[/ame]


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 5, 2009)

The Bible....


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2009)

Is the Rev. Dr. Duncan a believer in YEC?


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Nov 5, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Is the Rev. Dr. Duncan a believer in YEC?



I haven't read "The Genesis Debate", so I'm just going by the description given:

"J. Ligon Duncan III and David W. Hall defend the view that the Genesis creation days are six, sequential days, each 24 hours long (the 24-hour view)."


----------



## MarieP (Nov 5, 2009)

It's not about YEC as a system (that's stated at the outset of the book), but it's a great exposition of the first chapters of Genesis that convinced me of YEC. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Battle-Beginning-John-MacArthur/dp/0849916259]Amazon.com: The Battle For The Beginning (9780849916250): John MacArthur: Books[/ame]


----------



## Poimen (Nov 5, 2009)

I know this book comes highly recommended. It was even instrumental in changing R.C. Sproul's mind: 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Creation-Change-Changing-Scientific-Paradigms/dp/1857922832]Amazon.com: Creation And Change: Genesis 112.4 in the Light of Changing Scientific Paradigms (Mentor) (9781857922837): Kelly Douglas: Books[/ame]


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been reading Jason Lisle's _The Ultimate Proof of Creation_ and quite enjoying it. Good stuff.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/The-Holy-Bible-KJV/dp/B001M5TRPG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257451980&sr=1-2]Amazon.com: The Holy Bible KJV eBook: Various: Kindle Store[/ame]


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Nov 5, 2009)

MarieP said:


> It's not about YEC as a system (that's stated at the outset of the book), but it's a great exposition of the first chapters of Genesis that convinced me of YEC.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Battle For The Beginning (9780849916250): John MacArthur: Books



I second this motion. MacArthur's book is very informative and compelling.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 5, 2009)

Another vote for anything put out by AiG.


----------



## Skyler (Nov 5, 2009)

AiG thirded or fourthed.

[AiG being Answers in Genesis, not the insurance company that'll "be around for future generations"]


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Nov 5, 2009)

Poimen said:


> I know this book comes highly recommended. It was even instrumental in changing R.C. Sproul's mind:
> 
> Amazon.com: Creation And Change: Genesis 112.4 in the Light of Changing Scientific Paradigms (Mentor) (9781857922837): Kelly Douglas: Books


An excellent book. 

Although, it isn't so much a defense of YEC, but six day creation. Kelly outlines some of the key points of the YEC position, but also says that there is room for improvement in a lot of their arguments. I'm still undecided on YEC, but this book confirmed me as a six dayer.


----------



## ClayPot (Nov 5, 2009)

Exagorazo said:


> Although, it isn't so much a defense of YEC, but six day creation. Kelly outlines some of the key points of the YEC position, but also says that there is room for improvement in a lot of their arguments. I'm still undecided on YEC, but this book confirmed me as a six dayer.



Just to be sure, you mean you believe in six 24 hour days but are not sure whether you believe the earth or young or old?


----------



## Bookworm (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's a selection of titles that I'd recommend dealing with the evidence for a young world and creationist geology more generally:

Austin, S. A., _Catastrophes in Earth History: A Source Book of Geologic Evidence, Speculation and Theory_, Institute for Creation Research, El Cajon, California, 1984. ISBN 0-932766-08-0. _Technical._

Austin, S. A. (editor), _Grand Canyon: Monument to Catastrophe_, Institute for Creation Research, Santee, California, 1994. ISBN 0-932766-33-1. _Semi-technical._

Brand, L., _Faith, Reason, and Earth History: A Paradigm of Earth and Biological Origins by Intelligent Design_, Andrews University Press, Berrien Springs, Michigan, 1997. ISBN 1-883925-15-0. _Semi-technical._

Brand, L., _Beginnings: Are Science and Scripture Partners in the Search for Origins?_, Pacific Press Publishing Association, 2005. ISBN 0-8163-2144-2. _Popular._

Coffin, H., Brown, R. H. and Gibson, L. J., _Origin by Design_, Revised Edition, Review and Herald Publishing Association, Hagerstown, Maryland, 2005. ISBN 0-8280-1776-X. _Popular._

DeYoung, D., _Thousands Not Billions: Challenging an Icon of Evolution, Questioning the Age of the Earth_, Master Books, Green Forest, Arkansas, 2005. ISBN 0-89051-441-0. _Popular._

Roth, A. A., _Origins: Linking Science and Scripture_, Review and Herald Publishing Association, Hagerstown, Maryland, 1998. ISBN 0-8280-1328-4. _Popular._

Vardiman, L., Snelling, A. A. and Chaffin, E. F. (editors), _Radioisotopes and the Age of the Earth: A Young-Earth Creationist Research Initiative_, Institute for Creation Research, El Cajon, California and Creation Research Society, St Joseph, Missouri, 2000. ISBN 0-932766-62-5. _Technical._

Vardiman, L., Snelling, A. A. and Chaffin, E. F. (editors), _Radioisotopes and the Age of the Earth: Results of a Young-Earth Creationist Research Initiative_, Institute for Creation Research, El Cajon, California and Creation Research Society, Chino Valley, Arizona, 2005. ISBN 0-932766-81-1. _Technical._

Wise, K. P., _Faith, Form, and Time: What the Bible Teaches and Science Confirms About Creation and the Age of the Universe_, Broadman & Holman Publishers, Nashville, Tennessee, 2002. ISBN 0-8054-2462-8. _Semi-technical._

Wise, K. P. and Richardson, S. A., _Something From Nothing: Understanding What You Believe About Creation and Why_, Broadman and Holman Publishers, Nashville, Tennessee, 2004. ISBN 0-8054-2779-1. _Popular._​I might also mention my own book, written for the layman, which discusses questions of time from biblical, geological and astronomical perspectives:

Garner, P., _The New Creationism: Building Scientific Theories on a Biblical Foundation_, Evangelical Press, Darlington, 2009. ISBN 0-8523-4692-1. _Popular._​And not out yet, but soon to be released by the Institute for Creation Research, Dr Andrew Snelling's long-awaited two-volume successor to Whitcomb and Morris' influential _The Genesis Flood_ is likely to be the biggest publishing event in creationist geology for some years:

Snelling, A. A., _Earth's Catastrophic Past: Geology, Creation and the Flood_, Institute for Creation Research.​


----------



## ChristianTrader (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr. Garner,
Do you know of any responses to the book by Davis young on Geology and the age of the earth?


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 6, 2009)

Bookworm said:


> And not out yet, but soon to be released by the Institute for Creation Research, Dr Andrew Snelling's long-awaited two-volume successor to Whitcomb and Morris' influential _The Genesis Flood_ is likely to be the biggest publishing event in creationist geology for some years:
> 
> Snelling, A. A., _Earth's Catastrophic Past: Geology, Creation and the Flood_, Institute for Creation Research.​



Do you have information on this work of Snelling ? Links ?


----------



## Bookworm (Nov 7, 2009)

ChristianTrader said:


> Mr. Garner,
> Do you know of any responses to the book by Davis young on Geology and the age of the earth?



Here's a link to a brief review by young age creationist Marcus Ross, which appeared in _Christianity Today_.

Michael Oard reviewed it in the _Journal of Creation_, but that review isn't online yet.

I'm also intending to review it sometime on my blog, but not sure when that will be.

-----Added 11/7/2009 at 03:54:13 EST-----



Mayflower said:


> Bookworm said:
> 
> 
> > And not out yet, but soon to be released by the Institute for Creation Research, Dr Andrew Snelling's long-awaited two-volume successor to Whitcomb and Morris' influential _The Genesis Flood_ is likely to be the biggest publishing event in creationist geology for some years:
> ...



Unfortunately there's not much yet that I can point you to. It's going to be published by the Institute for Creation Research, so I imagine they'll put a notice on their website when it comes out. I'll also post something on my blog when I get a copy.


----------

